# A Final Goodbye



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Okay, that almost made me cry. I'm so sorry for your loss.  He was beautiful.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

What a beautiful dog you had there with Rusty. It must be hard to say goodbye. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your loss. Rusty was a very handsome boy.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry - may prescious memories help you with your loss.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss~ but remember ~your buddy will be with you always ~ In the gentle rain that touches your cheek (his sloppy kiss)~ In the laughter that will come someday when you think about the antics of your precious commedian. When you are flipping burgers and you feel that Golden lean. He'll be there...

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jjcason (Jan 22, 2009)

What a wonderful letter to Rusty!!!! It *did* make me cry!!! It sounds like Rusty was just as content with you as you were with him. That comfortable togetherness is what makes them our very best friends. I wish you well as you deal with the separation.


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks so much for the kind words. As of yesterday, we are officially expecting a new baby golden in March and I wanted to post our happy anouncement (which I did), but before I could do that, I had to say a final goodbye to Rusty....closure I guess. Rusty is the reason this house will be forever a golden house. Every time I look at our Gracie I will see Rusty.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about Rusty. He was with you far too short a time, wht a shame. Rusty play hard and rest well young man.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Definitely had me bawling like a baby. What a beautiful letter to your sweet Rusty. 
I know exactly how it feels as do many people here on GRF. Bless you.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow, what a great tribute. I'm sorry Rusty left you, but with so many wonderful memories to live with. Bless you.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Where are the tissues?? 

That was beautiful. Rusty was a beautiful dog, I'm sorry for your loss of such a great friend.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Everyone grieves differently, I am much like you. I believe the unconditional love that our companions bring us is so very difficult to live without. In my heart, I truly believe we honor those that have passed by opening our hearts to love again. Without them, we wouldn't know how much we are missing. 

It's the "Fragile Circle." 

*Fragile Circle*

_"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own, live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. _
_Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. _
_We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, _
_never fully understanding the necessary plan." _

_Irving Townsend. _​


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your boy was a handsome guy and your tribute to him was wonderfully touching.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Heartfelt words that really sum up how you,all of us feel when our beloved companions leave us. Made me cry, The 'final goodbye' on it's own was enough to set me off. Loved the statement in bold at the bottom too. Rusty you will be remembered always.
Happy to hear of your new addition though. Welcome to little Gracie. Looking forward to stories and pics.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

What wonderful memories you have of Rusty - memories that will be with you forever. 

Run free across the Rainbow Bridge, young man, where life is kind, health is not a concern, play is always, and love is everywhere!

((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rusty - he will stay with you and will be a guiding paw for Gracie to learn from.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Rusty


----------



## DCGolden (Jan 7, 2009)

What a wonderful tribute to your best friend. It sounds like he had a really good life and made yours even better! My prayers are with you and your family while you trudge through the days ahead...they will get better. This forum definately helped for me.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss. The tribute to your beautiful Rusty has me in tears, feeling your pain and how much you loved him and will miss him so. As you bring your new little Gracie into your home soon, may your tears be replaced with all the happy memories your very special boy brought you for the nine years you were bl;blessed to have each other. Rest in peace, beautiful boy Rusty.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! Your tribute is beautiful and eloquent, it totally describes a wonderful dog. I hope you find comfort in knowing what a good life you gave him (and he you).


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I am writing this through tears, what a beautiful letter you wrote. He sure will always be with you,it is so hard when we lose our loved ones. He sure was a handsome boy. Congratulations on your new pup.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

TEARS FLOWING. I FEEL YOUR PAIN AS I HAVE FELT MY OWN SO MANY TIMES MY KayCee LEFT ME 8 MONTHS AGO TODAY, WHICH ALSO HAPPENED TO BE A SUNDAY. SHE DIED IN MY ARMS AT 7:02, VICTIM OF CANCER AT 8 YRS. 9 MONTHS. I STILL MISS HER SO MUCH. YOU WILL ALWAYS MISS YOUR RUSTY, BUT YOU WILL LOVE EVERY OTHER DOG IN YOUR LIFE AS MUCH.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

It is so hard to lose our soul mates and companions, hope little Gracie will help heal the pain. RIP Dear Rusty


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss.. He will live forever in your heart.. cherish the memories.. You will be in my thoughts. Run swiftly at the bridge, precious Rusty!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't have anything to say to say that could even possibly make you feel better. But in my many passings, that its never a good bye, but its a see you later. I can't imagine not being able to one day hold my girls and boys again. I'm truy sorry for your lose, but rest assured, one day you guys will be together again, but until then, he'll be watching over you and making sure you're ok. You will see him as time passes on, you'll feel him, smell him. He was a beautiful boy, and you could see his love in those eyes. Run hard, play hard sweet rusty. You'll be missed.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sorry for you're loss of beautiful Rusty. Run free sweet boy!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm tearing up, too. reminds me of our lab, Sara who knew the difference between a hammer, screwdriver, wrench.........the hurt has turned to warm memories. 

your deep love, friendship sure showed in you letter


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Tears here. It's the hardest thing to do, to lose your precious companion pup, but Rusty is snuggled deep in your heart....just where he should be.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Rusty sure looks like a wonderful companion. His spirit will be around to help guide Gracie as she grows up. Rest in peace sweet Rusty.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

So sorry that you lost Rusty. Your letter had my eyesight blurry with tears. I'm sure you'll never forget him or the way that he looked at you. I'm so glad to hear you'll be welcoming a new baby in March though. We lost our dog a year ago and have waited far too long. Our new puppy should be coming home in June. The house is far too empty after you've lost a buddy like that. Lots of luck with the new one!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss - what a great tribute to a beautiful boy. He will always be with you - until you see him again one day.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a lovely tribute to Rusty. Rest in peace sweet boy. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

RIP Rusty!.
I'm so sorry for yr loss!.L


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

RIP Rusty.... You will always be missed by us all.

Sorry to hear about your lost, It's never easy to lose a beloved pet. I know the pain, and I know the feelings all too well, but in time the pain and emptyness will subside and turn into the happiest of memories and gratitude for the time you & Rusty had together... 
My heart goes out to you and your love ones. God Bless you both.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. They are with us for just a few moments or at least it seems that way. Time goes by so fast when you have your best buddy at your side.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rusty*

Rusty:

RIP dear boy and give my Munchkin and Gizmo wet kisses at the Rainbow Bridge, please!!!!


----------

